# Pre-mixing dry ingredients



## chefmnk (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello bakers & chefs! I have a question that hopefully, would be answered based on what I'm looking for If not, oh well - I tried! And yes, I have posted this in another website just so I get a general idea! 

I own a bakery and make a lot of cupcakes. Would it be SAFE to pre-mix the dry ingredients (for example, flour, cocoa, baking powder and baking soda), and then scoop up only that amount which is needed? I mean if I mix it carefully and thoroughly of course.

Any thoughts? Has anyone ever done it from scratch (not referring to pre-mixes in the box though I am sure its almost the same perhaps)?

Thanks!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

That should work fine, as we frequently do our mise en place the night before and never had a problem.  Also, we make quite large batches of cupcakes and keep the finished batter in the cooler for up to three days.


----------



## chefmnk (Aug 30, 2012)

Jellly said:


> That should work fine, as we frequently do our mise en place the night before and never had a problem. Also, we make quite large batches of cupcakes and keep the finished batter in the cooler for up to three days.


Thanks Jellly - although, if you make a batter that has baking soda, would that affect the outcome if it's in the cooler? I hpe when you say mis en place the night before, it would also mean that 2-3 weeks in a large plastic tub of cake mixes would be ok!


----------



## chefmnk (Aug 30, 2012)

Jellly said:


> That should work fine, as we frequently do our mise en place the night before and never had a problem. Also, we make quite large batches of cupcakes and keep the finished batter in the cooler for up to three days.


Thanks Jellly. When you put it in the cooler, would it affect any batter that has baking soda (as I know that needs to be baked right away, though I read up on different variations at times).

Second, I hope "the night before" would easily refer to having cake mixes in a plastic container for 2-3 weeks?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't see any problem with having the dry ingredients mixed together for weeks.  Even my chocolate cupcakes that use baking soda, also have baking powder, so I don't have trouble with them being fully mixed for a few days.  You could easily do a test next time you make cupcakes, just set a few ounces of batter aside in the cooler for a day and see how it bakes off.


----------



## chefmnk (Aug 30, 2012)

This is just great! Making things easier without compromising  Thanks again!


----------



## tracy brown (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi ChefMNK,

So, did you try pre-mixing the dry ingredients? Did the cupcakes turned out fine?


----------



## chefmnk (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Tracy

I haven't mixed yet. I will in about 2 weeks after I return from my trip and keep you posted - thanks!


----------

